# Webcam Skype

## kurak

Witam.

Zainstalowałem sobie kamerkę internetową, wszystko niby fajnie działa...ale jedynie pod mplayerem.. Jak wklepię

```
mplayer tv:// -tv driver=v4l:width=352:height=288:device=/dev/video1
```

 to dostaję obraz, natomiast jak sprawdzam w skype, to wykrywa mi kamerkę ale jak klikam na test to pole przeznaczone na zwrot obrazu z kamerki jest czarne - zero obrazu.. da się coś z tym zrobić?

----------

## SlashBeast

Może skype coś ciekawego daje na konsole? W stylu, ze czegoś nie widzi np. /dev/cam (strzelam) albo nie ma do czegoś uprawnień.

----------

## mar_rud

Ja mam podobny przypadek:

Kamera A4tech pk-935 na sterownikach gspcav1 na laptopie hp nx6125 z gentoo + kernel 2.6.23-r1 +  Ati 200M + ati-drivers-8.42.3 i jedynie czarny ekran przy kliknięciu test. Podobnie na drugim laptopie hp 6715b z Ubuntu z jadrem 2.6.22.* + ati x1250, sterownik ten sam, ale jeszcze bez obsługi xvideo.

Za to na stacjonarnym z karta nvidia (geforce ti4200 + nvidia-drivers-1.0.9639) video działa, tzn jest normalny podgląd zarówno z kamery jak i z karty telewizyjnej. Jądro 2.6.22-r9.

Jedyna znacząca różnica między Gentoo na działającym komputerze i niedziałającym laptopie to karta grafiki (Nvidia vs Ati) oraz jądro (2.6.22 vs 2.6.23). Znając dotychczasowe problemy z ati i liczne potencjalne problemy wymieniane w newsach o skype 2.0 stawiałbym, że przyczyną są sterowniki karty graficznej. Nie próbowałem jeszcze na sterowniki radeon.

----------

## kurak

Co do uprawnień to raczej nie, bo nawet z roota nie działa, natomiast może faktycznie coś z jajem.. bo mam 2.6.23, a co do grafiki - nvidia, sterownik webcam'a to gspca.. z shella nic mi nie pokazuje skype;/

----------

## matiit

z jajem raczej nie...

Mam gentoo-sources (najnowsze z ~x86, czyli już 2.6.23) i kamerka działa w skype jak i mplayerze i camoramie. (kamerka na sterach gspcav1)

----------

## kurak

Niestety u mnie działa tylko przez mplayer ;/

btw: Możecie mi pokazać configi kernela dotyczące webcama? Może coś źle zaznaczyłem.

----------

## w.tabin

 *kurak wrote:*   

> Witam.
> 
> Zainstalowałem sobie kamerkę internetową, wszystko niby fajnie działa...ale jedynie pod mplayerem.. Jak wklepię
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Mam podobny problem.

zobacz tutaj

Pozdrawiam

----------

## tswiercz

Ja bym raczej szukał tutaj:

http://forum.skype.com/index.php?showforum=18

Równie dobrze to może być wina samych sterowników (tak jak np jest z ov51x_jpeg)

----------

## w.tabin

 *tswiercz wrote:*   

> Ja bym raczej szukał tutaj:
> 
> http://forum.skype.com/index.php?showforum=18
> 
> Równie dobrze to może być wina samych sterowników (tak jak np jest z ov51x_jpeg)

 

Dzięki, właśnie znalazłem coś takiego (ostatni post na tej stronie), dzisiaj wieczorem spróbuję wykonać według tej instrukcji. Jak będzie wszystko śmigać to dam znać.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## kurak

Jak ruszy to daj znać jakie będą tego wyniki;]

----------

## w.tabin

 *kurak wrote:*   

> Jak ruszy to daj znać jakie będą tego wyniki;]

 

Pełny sukces. Wszystko chodzi, skype też.

----------

## Raku

 *w.tabin wrote:*   

>  *kurak wrote:*   Jak ruszy to daj znać jakie będą tego wyniki;] 
> 
> Pełny sukces. Wszystko chodzi, skype też.

 

a jak długo?

bo mi się wiesza po dłuższej lub krótszej chwili.

To samo mam, jak w mplayerze włączam kamerę: działa i nagle zwis. W logach sypie błędami.

----------

## w.tabin

 *Raku wrote:*   

> 
> 
> a jak długo?
> 
> bo mi się wiesza po dłuższej lub krótszej chwili.
> ...

 

W mplayerze działa dobrze, w skype po 30 min rozmowy obraz zrobił się taki mało przejrzysty, uciekły trochę kolory. Po wyłączeniu rozmowy video w skype, przełączeniu na mplayera i ponowny powrót do skype daje dobry efekt. Na razie nie narzekam, zobaczę po kilku dniach użytkowania i się odezwę jak coś będzie nie tak.

-----EDIT----

Uruchomiłem również moją kamerkę pod Archlinuksem i Fedorą. Jak na razie żadnych problemów. We wszystkich tych dystrybucjach działa dobrze.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## kurak

Możesz dać mały opis jak to szybko i bez problemów ruszyć?

----------

## w.tabin

 *kurak wrote:*   

> Możesz dać mały opis jak to szybko i bez problemów ruszyć?

 

Nie wiem czy to coś Ci pomoże, ponieważ używam innych sterowników niż Ty (mam kamerkę Creative Live! Cam Vista IM ). Nie udało mi się uruchomić mojej kamerki na gspca. Działa mi natomiasta na ov51x-jpeg. Jak wcześniej pisałem działał mplayer, natomiast skype nie. Zastosowałem się do tego opisu., pobrałem patcha.

Tak na szybko:

1. pobrać 

```
ov51x-jpeg-1.5.3.tar.gz
```

2. rozpakować plik 

```
tar xvzf ov51x-jpeg-1.5.3.tar.gz
```

3. skopiować do rozpakowanego katalogu pobrany 

```
ov51x_jpeg_core.noblock.patch
```

4. Nałożyć patcha 

```
patch -p1 < ov51x_jpeg_core.noblock.patch
```

5. Będąc w konsoli w tym katalogu 

```
/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.3
```

 wykonać 

```
make
```

6. Jako root usunąć stary moduł 

```
rmmod ov51x-jpeg
```

7. Zainstalować nowy 

```
make install
```

8. Załadować moduł 

```
modprobe ov51x-jpeg forceblock=1
```

9. Wyedytować plik 

```
/etc/modprobe.conf
```

 dopisując linię 

```
options ov51x-jpeg forceblock=1
```

i to wszystko. Zaznaczam, że jest to do mojej kamerki i na tym sterowniku o którym pisałem.

Zobacz może tutaj jak pisał @tswiercz

Pozdrawiam

----------

